# need help with finding deck parts



## jt41484 (Sep 1, 2004)

alright this is what i got i have a bolens 1669l tractor with a 48" mower beck run with a belt i recently aquired the mule drive for my front mount two stage snowblower as it is shaft driven the issue is i want to be able to convert the deck i have from belt drive to pto driveshaft driven. im thinking if i can get an idea on the right angel gear box and just change the center mandrel and pulley assembly over with the right angle gear box. i know the models of the decks that the unit will except if i could get a parts breakdown for them then maybe i canb order a gear box or atleast get the part number to match to another deck. the models are 14031,18335,14024,18301,18338,18336 i hope there is some breakdowns out there.


----------

